# Merry Christmas!



## Ella-The-Visla (Dec 29, 2020)

This time last year, we were anxiously planning to pick up our little girl a week from now and were overcome with excitement. I'm not sure if the kids were more excited for Christmas or the fact that we were getting a puppy. Our girl Ella turned one in November, and it will be a year she has spent with us next week, but I wanted to post now given tomorrow is Christmas and we have so much to be thankful for.

Ella has brought challenges to our lives but more importantly she has shown us unconditional love. She is the joy we all look forward to every day. When we wake her up, when we have been apart (a few short hours here and there, if she doesn't come with us), up until the time we go to bed. It's funny the way her personality changes between each family member, how she likes to rough house and play with my husband, how she likes to be with me wherever I am, sleep with me every morning in the chair (she's very lazy in the morning), she likes to snuggle and walk all over my son on the couch and be worn like a blanket (lol) and runs after my daughter when she comes into the room.

We had a scare back in October and thought she wasn't going to make it and wasn't sure what was wrong. I was so scared, but she's healthy and turns out it may have just been separation anxiety and a new treat that caused a tummy ache which added to the anxiety. That is the only thing we could come up with. 

Here's some recent pictures of my baby girl Ella, my third child, my little girl. ** I've also attached a picture of her 
parents in the little tractor**



















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
























Merry Christmas & Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

She's beautiful. 
Merry Christmas and many, many, more years of memories with her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## petguides.co (11 mo ago)

beautiful


----------

